# The EN World FREE Map Request Thread!



## Knightfall (Mar 17, 2008)

Okay, so in the tradition of the FREE character sketch request thread, I decided to create a new thread for people to post requests for maps. This is a free-for-all thread so there isn't any guarantee that anyone's maps will be chosen by any of the cartographers who choose to participate.

I myself do maps in CC2 Pro but I cannot promise to map out every request. I have the City Designer add-on for that program but not the Dungeon Designer add-on or any of the symbol sets so my contributions will be limited. (Plus, I'm taking night classes right now.)

There are a lot of great map designer here so I'm thinking that there will be some activity on this thread. Maps don't have to be done in CC2, and in reality, it would be great to see some maps done in other programs such as Photoshop and the like.

*Ready, set, go!*

Knightfall1972


----------



## Torillan (Mar 17, 2008)

...


----------



## Pyrandon (Mar 18, 2008)

(Nice idea for a thread, Knightfall!  This will make a lot of people very happy.  Good for you!)


----------



## terrainmonkey (Mar 19, 2008)

okay, i'll be one of the cartographers here, now all we need is more requests. i'm proficient with dungeons, caves, and overland stuff. throw it at me....


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 19, 2008)

Pyrandon said:
			
		

> (Nice idea for a thread, Knightfall!  This will make a lot of people very happy.  Good for you!)



Yep, now all we need is for the requests to start rolling in.


----------



## jaerdaph (Mar 20, 2008)

I'd be glad to take some on as well. I have CC3 and DD3, and lately I've been on an "old school" dungeon kick, including maps in the Undermountain style.


----------



## Kris (Mar 21, 2008)

I might also be able to attempt a quick dungeon-style layout or two from time to time


----------



## Mark (Mar 21, 2008)

Why not have some generic crypts, dungeons with but a handful of rooms, and maps (for those not wishing to do interiors) of the nearby area of a crypt, such as a cemetery map or a ruins?


----------



## BastionLightbringer (Mar 21, 2008)

What a great idea. I have been thinking of asking someone to re-work my hand drawn maps. Now I just have to get them scanned. Thanks


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 22, 2008)

Mark said:
			
		

> Why not have some generic crypts, dungeons with but a handful of rooms, and maps (for those not wishing to do interiors) of the nearby area of a crypt, such as a cemetery map or a ruins?



How's this?


----------



## Mark (Mar 22, 2008)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> How's this?





Very nice, indeed.  The details for those features in the five southern locations are already springing to mind.


----------



## BastionLightbringer (Mar 23, 2008)

*Map request*

Here is a map of piece of my homebrew world Aldemia. It is of the Northern most Duchy of Norwell. I hand drew it and had to scan it in 2 pieces (its 11x17) & put it together in PS.

I hope someone can come up with a forgotten realms type color version for me. I'd be happy with anything anyone can come up, but I do prefer a hand drawn style, not to computerish(if that makes any sense).

I know its a little jumbled, but we keep adding to it as the players travel about.

I'd appreciate anyone taking their time to even consider it. I'd be happy to answer any questions if needed.
Well here it is:





For clarification: The Northern spike to the north east is the eastern border of the duchy, and the Dasineen river to the south is the southern border.
Thanks


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 23, 2008)

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> I'd appreciate anyone taking their time to even consider it. I'd be happy to answer any questions if needed.



Interesting map. What's the scale?

Some of the place names are hard to make out. Do you have a larger version that you can e-mail to me directly?


----------



## BastionLightbringer (Mar 24, 2008)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Interesting map. What's the scale?
> 
> Some of the place names are hard to make out. Do you have a larger version that you can e-mail to me directly?




The scale is 1 inch = 30 miles (1 days travel on horse). I will put the scale on the map.

I will shoot a better version as soon as I get a sec to scan it.

Thanks


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 24, 2008)

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> The scale is 1 inch = 30 miles (1 days travel on horse). I will put the scale on the map.
> 
> I will shoot a better version as soon as I get a sec to scan it.
> 
> Thanks



Version One...


----------



## Thanee (Mar 24, 2008)

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> Here is a map of piece of my homebrew world Aldemia.




That's a very nice map. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## BastionLightbringer (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanee said:
			
		

> That's a very nice map.
> 
> Bye
> Thanee




Thanks, we get alot of use out of it.


Knightfall1972, looks great so far. I will be emailing the map shortly.


Thanks again.


----------



## jaerdaph (Mar 25, 2008)

Can you post the larger version here, BastionLightbringer? If I get some time this week I'd like to give this a shot as well in CC3 with one of the Annual style packs. And what are the width and height dimensions in miles of the image?

Sarah Wroot Style

Pete Felon Style


----------



## jaerdaph (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Torillan,

I hope you don't think we were ignoring you, and I should have said this sooner: Other than the coastline, there really isn't enough detail on the map you posted to work with. If you have something with a little more detail, it would probably be easier to come up with something for you, but we'd need a little more direction.


----------



## jaerdaph (Mar 25, 2008)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Version One...




Looking good, Knightfall.


----------



## BastionLightbringer (Mar 25, 2008)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> Can you post the larger version here, BastionLightbringer? If I get some time this week I'd like to give this a shot as well in CC3 with one of the Annual style packs. And what are the width and height dimensions in miles of the image?
> 
> Sarah Wroot Style
> 
> Pete Felon Style





Thanks for showing interest. Here are bigger versions. As for dimensions:1 inch =30miles So the map (11x17) is 330 x 510 miles. 

Both versions are awesome. I guess the Pete Felon style was more of what I had in mind. I would love the Sarah Woot style for my map of the entire continent. Man, I have to get that scanned & posted.

You guys are great.
First the Western half:






Eastern half:


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 25, 2008)

Version Two


----------



## BastionLightbringer (Mar 25, 2008)

Very nice. Very accurate.

Thanks


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 25, 2008)

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> Very nice. Very accurate.
> 
> Thanks



No worries.

Expect a version three later on this week. Plus, I might do some close up maps to show some of the other details.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 25, 2008)

BTW, is there any place specific where there should be dense forest on this map?


----------



## BastionLightbringer (Mar 25, 2008)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> BTW, is there any place specific where there hould be dense forest on this map?




Yes, and a couple of lakes that could be added, if its not too much trouble?

I will sketch it up and post it tonight.

Thanks again


----------



## BastionLightbringer (Mar 25, 2008)

Here is a rough mark up of the forests and a couple lakes. The names might be tough to make out, so I will type them below each map.





The forest on the first map is Myrmyst Forest(decidious)
Below the forest is Cloudcatch Lake. Plus 2 smaller lakes. Towards the middle right is another lake,  Lake Tel'Raenoer.






The lake is Stroon Lake. The forest above is Wayfarer Wood( a mix of evergreen and decidious) To the top right is Rykvarr Woods(evergreen). To the right edge of the map is Sverduun Forest(decidious). 

Thanks Again.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 26, 2008)

Okay, version 3 happened faster than I thought it was going to.






BTW, which of these cities are racial cities? Is Grey Forge a dwarven city or unique in some way? I ask simply because its name seems different than the others.

Also, what are the names of the mountain ranges?


----------



## BastionLightbringer (Mar 26, 2008)

Looks really good. 

The mountain ranges are: Deephollow mountains to the west, and Thunderclap to the north. As far as racial cities, Durenduur is the dwarven underground city, and Gulgryn Hall(at the end of Gulgryn pass) is an abandoned Dwarven city. There are no other racial cities in the north, as the elven kingdom is to the south of the continent. My campaign is based on historical England w/ some fantasy elements thrown in(plus a healthy dose of George RR Martin). So basically Norgrem is Danelaw, and most of Norwell was at one time part of the viking/norse kingdom, hence the scandinavian like names (sverduun,rykvarr,hosgarr).

As for Grey Forge, it started as a defense outpost against goblinoid raids from the Illterran, but eventually a small city grew around it. A dangerous city;think Mos eisley. It is inhabited by all sorts of scum, a place where goblinoids(usually mixed blood) walk around freely, as long as they are civil.

Hope that helped. Thanks again.

Bastion


----------



## BastionLightbringer (Apr 2, 2008)

Just checking some status. Not trying to  rush anybody, I just haven't heard much from this thread lately. Anybody working on anything? Anyone looking for something to map? 'Cause I can probably come up with some things I need for my campaign.

Thanks
Bastion


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 3, 2008)

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> Just checking some status. Not trying to  rush anybody, I just haven't heard much from this thread lately. Anybody working on anything? Anyone looking for something to map? 'Cause I can probably come up with some things I need for my campaign.
> 
> Thanks
> Bastion



I won't be revising the maps I did for a while. I have four assignments due in the next two weeks.


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi Bastion - sorry for the delay. Work has been eating into a lot of my free time lately, but I was able to find some time to get started this morning. Here's what I have so far. Hopefully I can do some more today and get another update posted.

Edit: Removed WIP image


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 6, 2008)

More progress. I've also included an image that shows your original map being used as my drawing guide in CC3.


----------



## BastionLightbringer (Apr 6, 2008)

That looks great. Thanks so much for spending your time on this.  I love the shot of my map as your drawing guide. Can't wait to see the finished result.

Thanks
Bastion


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 13, 2008)

I made some more progress on this today. I didn't like the way the dashed line roads looked so I changed them to a solid line. I also tightened up the rivers using the add/delete node and nudge node tools so they better followed the paths on the original drawing. 

I still have to experiment more with the mountains - these symbols are a little different than the ones traditionally found in CC3 maps, so figuring out optimum placement is a little new to me. Fortunately the hill symbols are pretty much like the ones in other CC3 styles so I made progress there. I'm also not too  happy with the colors I chose for the Bad Lands and the Gnoll Lands, so that might change as well. Or maybe they just need to be redrawn. I'll play around with that some more too. 

Again, I've attached two versions, the latter showing your underlying original drawing that I'm working from.

I really like this Peter Fenlon style.


----------



## BastionLightbringer (Apr 13, 2008)

It is coming along great. I really like the Fenlon style too, and the good job your doing with it. You mentioned you werent happy with the color you chose for the gnoll lands, well it might help if I tell you about them. The Sorent flats are more like a savannah, with grass and some sparse trees, than a desert. I picture it like the Serengeti and the Gnolls are wandering hunting bands of Hyenas. So a light green/tan color might be more appropriate than desert brown.

Hope that helped.

Bastion


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm glad you like it so far.  Thanks for the feedback too.

I made some changes on the colors of the Gnoll Lands and the Badlands. I also started some labeling. 

I wish I could spend more time doing this because I'm really enjoying it. At this rate, you should have half the maps for your campaign done by the time 5e comes out.   

I'd also like to take this opportunity to apologize to Mr. *Fenlon*, whose name I've been butchering. I didn't mean to label him as a "felon"...


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 13, 2008)

And one last update. I'm not happy with how the font looks when at an angle or along a curve, so I may have to experiment with a second font for rivers, creeks etc. I still have some labeling to do, and I need to finish the mountains.

Edit: Removed WIP image


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 14, 2008)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> And one last update. I'm not happy with how the font looks when at an angle or along a curve, so I may have to experiment with a second font for rivers, creeks etc. I still have some labeling to do, and I need to finish the mountains.



Excellent work.


----------



## BastionLightbringer (Apr 14, 2008)

Really great job. I love it so far. 

Thanks alot.
Bastion


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks guys! 

I really don't like the way fonts look when they come out of CC3 in BMP/PNG exports. This was a problem in CC2 as well, but even with the new sheet effects, they still seem a little funky.  

Hopefully I can spend some more time on this tonight when (if) I get out of work tonight.


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 20, 2008)

More progress tonight since the Yankees have teh suck once again and I'm disgusted. I've played around with exporting images at higher resolutions in CC3, so this image is a little larger but the fonts look sharper. When I post the final image, I'll go back and delete all these work in progress images to save on resources unless I hear otherwise that it isn't a problem to leave them on the EN World server. I'm really enjoying this project because I've learned a few new things about CC3 and have been able to try some new tricks I've seen from others over the years. 

Bastion, if you notice anything weird - most notable any spelling errors on the map text labels - feel free to let me know. They are easy to correct. 

EDIT: It helps if you attach the image...

Edit: Removed WIP image


----------



## BastionLightbringer (Apr 20, 2008)

The map looks great. I printed it at work 11x17" B&W, it looked awesome and we used at my game last week. 

There are a small # of miss-spellings(since you asked). 
-To the south west, a small village named Black Bridge (not Ridge)
-To the south east, a small creek named Haplin's creek (not Haflins)
-And near the center-west, in some hills there's a pass called Hob pass, (not Hos)

Thats all I noticed. I do have one humble request though, and feel free to ignore it if its to much work...

When I print the map in B&W, which until I figure out how to get a color version printed @11x17" is how I do it, the trails are undistinguishable from the rivers. I know you said earlier that you didn't like how the dotted line looked, but in B&W, that might be better.
If this causes you to have to retrace all the trails then don't do it. I just thought maybe you could toggle or change just that layer or something. 

I just want to make sure you know how much I appreciate you spending your free time helping me out. And since I may be looking for more maps in the future(especially the Duchy directly south of this one and the continent map), is it ok to contact you via email regaring some arraingments($$)?

Let me know.

Thanks
Bastion


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 20, 2008)

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> The map looks great. I printed it at work 11x17" B&W, it looked awesome and we used at my game last week.




Excellent - I'm thrilled it is seeing use! 



> There are a small # of miss-spellings(since you asked).
> -To the south west, a small village named Black Bridge (not Ridge)
> -To the south east, a small creek named Haplin's creek (not Haflins)
> -And near the center-west, in some hills there's a pass called Hob pass, (not Hos)




Not a problem, easy to fix. 



> Thats all I noticed. I do have one humble request though, and feel free to ignore it if its to much work...
> 
> When I print the map in B&W, which until I figure out how to get a color version printed @11x17" is how I do it, the trails are undistinguishable from the rivers. I know you said earlier that you didn't like how the dotted line looked, but in B&W, that might be better.
> If this causes you to have to retrace all the trails then don't do it. I just thought maybe you could toggle or change just that layer or something.




That shouldn't be too much of a problem. I should just be able to toggle the line width and line style (to dashed) on the existing trails and maybe nudge a few symbols around. 



> I just want to make sure you know how much I appreciate you spending your free time helping me out. And since I may be looking for more maps in the future(especially the Duchy directly south of this one and the continent map), is it ok to contact you via email regaring some arraingments($$)?




That's a generous offer but I'd feel funny taking your money because this is the EN World FREE Map Request thread after all.  My other concern is that I work 10+ hours a day at a prominent Wall Street law firm, and in the fall I will be going to law school at night (which scares the crap out of me since I haven't been in school since I got my master's in the late 80s). I'd hate to promise you something and not be able to deliver. Also, CC3 has transcended from "RPG hobby playing tool aid" to "hobby unto itself" for me, and I find it very relaxing using the program, so this is how I would be spending my free time anyway, so it's nice to have something to use it for. So let's just play it by ear for now. If you do feel so inclined, please consider giving a few extra bucks to your favorite charity instead.


----------



## Shadeydm (Apr 20, 2008)

I could really use a player handout map (free of encounter keys etc) for both the city of Pedestal and the Great Grotto if anyone has access to the The Sinister Spire (WotC adventure) and feels up to the task.


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 20, 2008)

Shadeydm said:
			
		

> I could really use a player handout map (free of encounter keys etc) for both the city of Pedestal and the Great Grotto if anyone has access to the The Sinister Spire (WotC adventure) and feels up to the task.




I don't have that adventure, but I do want to try my hand at a city map eventually. I'm anxiously waiting on the City Designer 3 add on for CC3 to come out!


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 20, 2008)

Well, I think this is almost done. 

One question: there is a road in the southeast corner of the map between Black Bend and Chazick that ends abruptly. Should that continue on to Chazick? 

I'm really quite pleased at how this turned out.  

EDIT: One more question: Is it the High Hink or High Link Trail between Aegress and Abbingford?

Edit: Removed WIP image.


----------



## BastionLightbringer (Apr 20, 2008)

Great job. I really like the Fenlon style.

The trail is actually High Hawk Trail. Also, just south of it I just noticed Gornlee pass spelled wrong(if not too much trouble.)

Also, can you label the trail east of the Dasineen river going towards Strockberg as the East River Trail?

And yes the trail you mentioned should lead to Chazick.

Thanks again. Hopefully I can get another map posted for ya to practice on.


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 20, 2008)

Easy fixes - here you go. 

I'm going to go back now and delete some of the earlier WIP (work in progress images) from my older posts now to help save on resources.


----------



## Hussar (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm going to be running a Savage Tide campaign very shortly.  Two things that I could really use are battlemap scale maps of city streets and jungle beaches.


----------



## FunkBGR (Apr 22, 2008)

If someone's got the time, I could use an underwater map. 

The players will be going into a lake to confront some underwater big bads.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 22, 2008)

I've tried scouring the net to find a map of a settlement that lies on the western bank of a river but I just can't find one that I like. The settlements name is Kraymor and is directly Soutwest of Jume in the Kingdom of Keoland (Greyhawk; see map here). I'd like the map to be lo-res so that I can add in my own map keys over and above what the mapper him/herself will put in. This is for a pbp game that I hope to start no later than next Friday. 


I'd like the settlement to be no larger than a hamlet, and I'd like the following features:

City Walls (with city Gates; one road leading north & another road soutwesterly)
Smattering of homes & farm-lands outside the city walls

Civic/Governmental District
Dock Ward 
obviously along the bank of the river

Marketplace
I'd like this to be in the middle of the hamlet and have the center of it be a wide open space for an open air market (carts and booths)

Necropolis ward 
just a tiny portion of the settlement

Noble Ward
Residential district
I'd like this district to have quick/easy access to the theater district and the marketplace

Temple District 
 I'd like there to be one of the temples that is more of a Cathedral and twice as large as any other temple

Theater
I don't need a whole district, just one building large enough to accomadate 1/8 of the settlement


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 23, 2008)

I put up a plug for this thread at The Cartographer's Guild in hopes of recruiting some more mapmakers, especially those that specialize in battlemaps and cities:

http://forum.cartographersguild.com/showthread.php?t=1875

And if you can't get what you want here, you can always try the Mapmaking Requests forum at the Guild:

http://forum.cartographersguild.com/showthread.php?t=1875


----------



## WhatGravitas (Apr 27, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> I've tried scouring the net to find a map of a settlement that lies on the western bank of a river but I just can't find one that I like. The settlements name is Kraymor and is directly Soutwest of Jume in the Kingdom of Keoland (Greyhawk; see map here). I'd like the map to be lo-res so that I can add in my own map keys over and above what the mapper him/herself will put in. This is for a pbp game that I hope to start no later than next Friday.



Let's see: What about this?

It's unmarked (basically), but I can still add markings and/or buildings, if you desire.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the try LT. I appreciate it, but I wonder if you could add and re/move a few buildings around?

As for the the theater, would it be possible to eliminate one row of buildings in front of it?
The temple district is great, but it occurs to me that if the necropolis is going to be right beside it, there should be an extension of the city walls around it with a gate leading in. The open air marketplace is great, but could you eliminate the six buildins in the center? 

One last question: would it be possible to color coordinate building colors as to their pupose?

Gray = civic/governmental
Green = commercial
Purple = residential (nobility)
Brown = residential (middle/lower class)


----------



## WhatGravitas (Apr 27, 2008)

File updated. Hope it's closer to what you envision. If you want changes, feel free to ask! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 27, 2008)

Lord Tirian said:
			
		

> File updated. Hope it's closer to what you envision. If you want changes, feel free to ask!



Much closer. Just 2 changes please; remove the row of buildings to the left of the theater and add 1 more farm in between the one on the right and the one in the middle.

EDIT: Oh, one more thing. Please remove the four buildings to the left of the Necropolis.


----------



## jaerdaph (Apr 28, 2008)

Very nice work, Lord Tirian!


----------



## WhatGravitas (Apr 30, 2008)

Reveille said:
			
		

> Much closer. Just 2 changes please; remove the row of buildings to the left of the theater and add 1 more farm in between the one on the right and the one in the middle.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, one more thing. Please remove the four buildings to the left of the Necropolis.



Sorry, I'm a bit strapped for time right now. You'll get the revised version in about 24 hours (if everything works out well)

Cheers, LT.


----------



## WhatGravitas (May 1, 2008)

@Fruthaka: Done. This time, I've attached a slightly larger version, because I've saved the wrong file. If you need it smaller or bigger, tell me. The original is 300 dpi for DIN A4-ish size.

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mulliman (May 3, 2008)

Just putting this out there in case anyone feels inspired. This city is for a world I´ve been developing for a while now. Its pretty large, about 150,000 inhabitants, so a depiction of individual houses isnt important. Also feel free to change around the location of the various buildings, as well as adding new landmarks (as long as the two hills, closed harbour, two palaces and triumphal road is still there) such as temples, marketplaces/bazaars, plazas and whatever else you feel like.


----------



## mps42 (May 4, 2008)

*wanted/needed*

I have been working on a campaign world for a bit now but can't seem to get any cities or towns that I like. therefore I have a needs for cities and towns and hamlets and such. Black and white is fine.
I'll give name, type, major landmarks and approx size, the rest is yours to play with!

I need / would like town maps for:

Kingdom of Nesra:
Argus - Coastal trade / fishing town Approx 600 people, mostly walled.
Aegis - Coastal trade / fishing town Approx 750 people, mostly walled.
Adur - Coastal fishing town Approx 650 people, no wall
Fort Gel - Coastal outpost with docks and lighthouse or beacon
Abel - Coastal fishing town Approx 400 people, no wall
Vind - Coastal trade / fishing town Approx 5000 people, mostly walled, large library
Niston - Inland village, mostly farming, former logging, approx 100 people
Del - Inland village, mostly farming, some livestock, approx 150 people
Fulis - far inland hamlet, some farming, some mining, approx 100 people
Fort Fen - Coastal outpost with docks and lighthouse or beacon
Aerd - Coastal trade / fishing town Approx 600 people, mostly walled
Melinar - Inland Capitol city, trade, keep, approx 15000 people
Fort Vis - Coastal outpost with docks
Xind - Coastal fishing thorp, approx 50 people, no wall
Baf - Coastal trade town Approx 600 people, mostly walled
Ban - Coastal trade / fishing town Approx 400 people, No wall
Bandu - Coastal trade / fishing town Approx 850 people, no wall
Fort Bak - Coastal outpost with docks
Cab - Coastal Fishing thorp, approx 75 people, no wall
Fort Zind - Coastal outpost with docks
Gral - inland trade, logging, farming town, approx 2000 people, walled
Cicero - Coastal trade / fishing town Approx 400 people, No wall
Fort En - Coastal outpost with docks and lighthouse or beacon
Hendon - far inland hamlet, some farming, some mining, approx 300 people
Denton - Coastal trade town Approx 600 people, mostly walled
Tudsbry - Inland farming, livestock, trade town Approx 800 people, mostly walled
Dykstra - Coastal trade / fishing town Approx 400 people, No wall
Fort Del - Coastal outpost with docks
Molis - River town, north side, trade, approx 1500 people, no wall

That's all for now. either post here or send to my email: bobdog42@gmail.com 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Knightfall (May 9, 2008)

jaerdaph said:
			
		

> Easy fixes - here you go.
> 
> I'm going to go back now and delete some of the earlier WIP (work in progress images) from my older posts now to help save on resources.



You did and excellent job, jaerdaph. Well done.



			
				Lord Tirian said:
			
		

> @Fruthaka: Done. This time, I've attached a slightly larger version, because I've saved the wrong file. If you need it smaller or bigger, tell me. The original is 300 dpi for DIN A4-ish size.



Great work!


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 5, 2017)

Thread Resurrection... bump!


----------

